# The Outback As A Guest House



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We've recently added a utility hookup station for our Outback so it can be a fully functional guest house when needed. The station includes 30amp electrical hookup and a water supply. The sewer needs are handled by a Barker 32 gallon Tote-Along and a dump port on our septic system. 
Here's a few pictures. More pictures can be seen by following the link in our signature block.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Love it!!! Great work, how much to rent the site for a week?


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

rock hill said:


> Love it!!! Great work, how much to rent the site for a week?


Thanks for the compliment! Rent? It's probably not everyone's cup of tea







The site is shared with cows, chickens, guinea birds and a couple of lazy dogs.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice job. I have the 30A electric, cable and water hook up but no sewer. I figure they can just walk inside, it ain't that far.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Nice job. I have the 30A electric, cable and water hook up but no sewer. I figure they can just walk inside, it ain't that far.


Thanks for the "nice job"! I have no plans to run sewer to this one either. The septic is on the other side of our property and would take some doing to get a line from the Outback to the septic. The Barker and the dump port on the septic tank will fulfill that need.







As for cable, what's that?







We can't get a good cable service out here even though we are less than 30 miles from Fort Worth.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I did this but added the dump station too. Rented a trencher and put in 1 1/2" pvc to the septic. Since it was slightly uphill and a long run I couldn't get it to angle down. So I use a macerator pump and have a shutoff valve on the dump station. Works very well for all of last year.

Finally got around to putting in 6x6 rr ties and rocks to the pad this year.

Only thing I don't have is cable/sat tv going to the rv pad. But I didn't do it for people staying at the pad use (although i guess I could). I just use it for times when i come home and don't pass ANY dump stations. And to fill it up and power it up a day before I leave on the pad with no extention cords or long hose lines.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I got mine set up simularly with water, 30 amp service and a sewage dump through the clean out so that I can clean up the camper and get it ready for the next trip. We have used it for guest before but the main thing is to have a place to store it off the street that doesn't cost us an arm and a leg and is where we can watch it. We could have ran cable but now have Dish so would cost us more to run that besides just running a lead out the sidewall to a small box. We have been looking at other houses but have rejected many of them because there is no place to put the RV. Good Job and like the wooden enclosure.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> I got mine set up simularly with water, 30 amp service and a sewage dump through the clean out so that I can clean up the camper and get it ready for the next trip. We have used it for guest before but the main thing is to have a place to store it off the street that doesn't cost us an arm and a leg and is where we can watch it. We could have ran cable but now have Dish so would cost us more to run that besides just running a lead out the sidewall to a small box. We have been looking at other houses but have rejected many of them because there is no place to put the RV. Good Job and like the wooden enclosure.


Thanks for the compliment. The wooden enclosure is all cedar. I'll do some insulating on it before winter but there shouldn't be any great freezing issues with it here in Texas. The water line from the house has a complete purge capability for winter "blow out" if the temps are going to drop to "deep freeze" conditions. We keep the camper powered up all the time so the fridge stays on and is always stocked and ready for our camping trips which are every third weekend.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

I really like that box enclosure also. I wasn't sure what to do with my sewer and water pipes. So I came up with using heavy enclosed covers that pop right off. I have to dig them down a little further then what they are now. i just put them in place as i put the rocks down. The should be down about 50% more into the rocks so when the covers come off I have access right to the water and sewer.

Now I'm wondering if I would change to something like you have. I am running 30amp power to the rv pad this week. That box enclosure works for power too instead of me putting in a pvc box with cover.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

forceten said:


> I really like that box enclosure also. I wasn't sure what to do with my sewer and water pipes. So I came up with using heavy enclosed covers that pop right off. I have to dig them down a little further then what they are now. i just put them in place as i put the rocks down. The should be down about 50% more into the rocks so when the covers come off I have access right to the water and sewer.
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I would change to something like you have. I am running 30amp power to the rv pad this week. That box enclosure works for power too instead of me putting in a pvc box with cover.


I'd trade my wooden enclosure for that nice gravel pad any day!







That certainly is sweeeeeet! Compared to what I found in the way of waterproof/weatherproof receptacles/enclosures, the cedar enclosure is about 1/2 the cost.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Forceten - I'm very curious from seeing your pictures: do those yellow blocks between the wheels make a big difference in stability of the unit? Will they significantly reduce the rocking movement you get when people are walking around in the OB?


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

On the pad I use that to hook up and disconnect. Good to have wheel chocks in place to the trailer doesn't move as I bump it in and out.

But when i do go out camping - yes the chocks do stop a lot of movement in the rv with people walking around (5th wheel at least). I was surprised at how much they help.

These plastic ones were cheep. I have a lock on it also so hopefully helps make the rv harder to take (along with a 5th wheel pin lock.

They work so well I'm gonna move on up to the metal ones with a ratchet to open and close them. The only thing i found is you have to be careful what order you break down your camp. For a 5th wheel I can hook the Tv up, but chocks have to come off next.

Made the mistake of hooking up, then raising the rear stabilizers and front bars up first. Chocks were stuck real good. Even a sledge couldnt get them out. Had to drop everything down again.


----------

